# كيفية استخدام ال pic في صناعة ال robots



## amirengineer (13 أغسطس 2008)

أحتاج لكتاب يدلني علي استخدمات الميكروكنترولر التي يمكن أن تستخدم في صناعة الrobots 
يفضل لو كان نوع الميكروكنترولر pic16f877A
و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## رشيد التونسي (15 أغسطس 2008)

amirengineer قال:


> أحتاج لكتاب يدلني علي استخدمات الميكروكنترولر التي يمكن أن تستخدم في صناعة الrobots
> يفضل لو كان نوع الميكروكنترولر pic16f877A
> و جزاكم الله خير


إني أنصحك بالكتاب الذي ألفه السيد Bigonoff و هو كتاب رائع و مفصل باللغة الفرنسية
و ما عليك إلا أن تكتب Bigonoff في المحرك Google


----------



## amirengineer (16 أغسطس 2008)

بالفرنيسه!!!...ياراجل مفيش حاجه أسهل شويه؟


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

اريد كتاب يشرح المايكرو كنترول باللغة العربية أزا امكن وجزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه عندك الحق االالماني اسهل 
فيه في الهندسة الالكترونية كتاب بالعربي عن الpic شوفه ممكن ينفعك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80353.html


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور الاخ المشرف ابن العميد ننتظر المذيد:80:


----------



## tl01001 (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمدبيك (22 أبريل 2010)

ماذا تقصد بصناعة الروبوت؟

لكل روبوت وظيفة خاصة! فما وظيفة الروبوت الذي تريده؟

عموماً، من وجهة نظري أرى أنك لكي تصنع روبوت فينبغي أن تكون ملماً بالنقاط التالية من ناحية برمجة الـ PIC ، وبالتالي، ابحث عن كل موضوع على حدة، والنقاط هي،

1- Position Control For Servo Motor or Stepper Motor ﻷنها الأكثر شيوعاً.
2- Sensors Interfacing، والـ PIC16F877A يحتوي علي A/D Converter .
3- كما أنك بحاجة لمعرفة في الـ USART إذا كنت تريد ربط الروبوت على شبكة أو الكمبيوتر أو PICs أخرى.

هذه النقاط التي أستحضرها حالياً، وأنت أكثرنا معرفة بما تريد إضافته إلى روبوتك، فمثلاً إذا كنت تريد إضافة LCD ، فعليك البحث عن طريقة التعامل مع الـ LCD عن طريق الـ PIC وهكذا. 

حظاً موفقاً؟


----------



## YOSRA KHALED (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ما في اي كتاب بالموقع راضي يتحمل معي بدي حد يساعدني


----------



## adison2000 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

YOSRA KHALED قال:


> ما في اي كتاب بالموقع راضي يتحمل معي بدي حد يساعدني



ما هو الكتاب الذي تبحثين عنه ؟؟ ..


----------

